# Beurteilung AW3418DW Backlight Bleed und Glow



## Kühlschrankwichtel (24. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe lange Zeit recherchiert und mich auf Papier in den Dell AW3418DW verknallt. Unter Anderem weil angeblicht die Serienstreuung geringer ausfallen soll, als bei Acer/Asus.... da gebe ich gerne n paar Hunnis mehr aus. 

Nach langem Zögern bestellt und am Wochenende in Betrieb genommen. Erster Eindruck war WOW, die Bildgröße, das Format, aber auch das Monitordesign... genau mein Ding. Beim genaueren Hinsehen fange ich an zu schwanken. Aus meiner Perspektive (etwas zu nah am Screen, geht aber momentan nicht anders) sah ich in den unteren Ecken einen leichten Gelbstich. Das habe ich mir im Dunkeln genauer angeschaut und Fotos geschossen. Dabei habe ich die Belichtungszeiten und den ISO Wert so angepasst, dass es die Realität grob richtig wiedergibt. 

Frontal mit etwas Abstand sieht man schon gewisse Lichthöfe, ich nehme an Blacklight Bleeding. Ist der Grad von BLB bei diesem Exemplar "normal" oder ist es ein eher schwieriger Kollege?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der "Gelbstich" in den Ecken, welche man eigentlich nur aus der Nähe sieht ist dann IPS Glow? Weil man ja unter einem steileren Winkel guckt und IPS Glow anscheinend extrem blickwinkelabhängig ist. Sieht es bei allen IPS Monitoren aus wie auf den Bildern unten?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und als letzte merkwürdige Eigenschaft ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Bild irgendwie horizontal gestreift wirkt... als wäre jede zweite Pixelzeile etwas dunkler. Liegt es daran dass ich zu nah dran sitze? Hier ein Close Up meines Wallpapers... vielleicht erkennt jemand was ich meine.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mir ist bewusst, dass jede Technologie ihre Macken hat. Vielleicht ist es nur ungewohnt nach einem TN Panel.... Würde jedoch gerne wissen, ob ich da ein unterdurchschnittliches Exemplar erwischt habe. Und: würde ein VA Panel mit Quantum Dot diese "Artefakte" genauso ausgeprägt zeigen (zB die bald kommenden LG Screens).

Viele Grüße
Wichtel


----------



## ludscha (24. September 2018)

Er ist auf alle Fälle minimal besser, als mein P 348Q (ich war ehrlich gesagt froh beim ersten, so ein gutes Panel zu erwischen) was die Pissecken anbelangt und ich finde die jetzt nicht so schlimm.

Auch der Glow ist etwas besser, aber einen besseren als den Dell wirst du bei den 3440x1440 nicht finden.

Sicher könntest Ihn zurück schicken, aber ob der Nächste dann besser ist. 

Ich persönlich würde Ihn behalten, weil ein bessers Panel wirst bei den 34 Zöllern nicht finden.


----------



## Yoshi-M (24. September 2018)

Ich finde die Lichthöfe auf deinem Monitor nicht schlimm.

Fallen sie dir im Normalbetrieb auf und/oder stören sie?

Ja -> Monitor weg.
Nein -> Behalten und sich über den Monitor freuen.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (24. September 2018)

Heute mal ein paar Games wie Doom ausprobiert. Stört kaum bis gar nicht. Was mir gerade in Agony auffiel ist die Tatsache, dass es unspielbar ist. Agony spielt quasi nur in dunkelster Umgebung... das gesamte Bild leuchtet eher weißlich... da ist kein richtiges Schwarz zu sehen.... enttäuschend. Evtl. doch VA Panel ausprobieren...

Kann mir einer einen guten curved mit VA 3440x1440 mit >100Hz empfehlen?


----------



## JoM79 (24. September 2018)

Hast du den vollen RGB Bereich im Treiber aktiviert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (25. September 2018)

Bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher, aber ich meine im Radeon Treiber "RGB 4:4:4 (voll)" oder so eingestellt zu haben. (Habe noch eine RX 470, die passende Geforce wollte ich bald holen.)
Hier übrigens ein Beispiel... wie gesagt eine der vielen dunklen Szenen im Game Agony. Man erkennt praktisch gar nichts geschweige denn von passender Atmosphäre :/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerLee (25. September 2018)

Hi,
bin auch am überlegen mir ein 30"+ TFT zu zulegen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welcher es werden soll.

Dein letztes Bild ist ja Katastrophe.
Vermutlich bei jedem dunklen Spiel so?


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (25. September 2018)

Ich vermute ja. Agony ist halt das dunkelste Game das ich kenne und habe, also schon ein Härtetest, allerdings für nen 1000er will ich eigentlich keinen sooo großen Kompromiss eingehen und sagen, tja dann spielste halt keine dunklen Games mehr. No way. Dann lieber zurück zu meinem 24" TN Billo-TFT . Aber im Ernst: Sollte meine Annahme stimmen, dass IPS immer so ist wie auf dem letzten Bild oben, dann muss ich auf die tollen Farben und pipapo verzichten und mir wohl ein VA kaufen. Werde wohl heute nen AOC AGON AG352UCG6 bestellen und beide nebeneinander testen. Vielleicht stören mich ja die smearing Effekte von VA nicht.


----------



## DerLee (25. September 2018)

Kompromiss eingehen wäre ja ok, aber das ist ja so kaum spielbar


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2018)

Was mir noch einfällt, steht der Darkstabilizer auf 0?


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (25. September 2018)

Mit Dark Stabilizer habe ich rumgespielt. Auf 0 konnte ich kaum was erkennen... auf max. konnte man mehr erkennen, aber dennoch neblig. Ich meine das Foto ist mit dem besten Ergebnis geschossen worden.


----------



## JoM79 (25. September 2018)

normalerweise ist 0 die Grundeinstellung, also das ganz normale Bild.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (27. September 2018)

Ich habe jetzt den AGON AG352UCG6 bestellt und direkt neben dem Dell AW3418DW betrieben. Nach dem Einstellen auf ca. 120 cd/m² und schneller Kalibierung kam folgendes raus (Vergleich immer mit gleicher Belichtungsdauer und gleichem ISO):

Schwarzes Bild (erst Dell, dann AOC):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dunkle Spieleszene in Agony:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desktop :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal direkter Vergleich in einem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In meinen Augen  (und den meiner grafikaffinen Freundin) bietet Dell ein realistischeres Farbbild, der AOC ist etwas quietschiger, aber beide farbraumtechnisch sehr gut. Bei dunklen Szenen schlägt der AOC den Dell um Welten. Der Kontrast ist sichtbar höher. --> Der Dell geht ohne Reue zurück.
Bin nur gespannt, ob mich die angebliche Pixelträgheit des VN Panels stören wird. Beim knallharten Ufo-Test sehe ich Ghosting / Motion Blur, aber ingame bisher nichts aufgefallen.


----------



## JoM79 (27. September 2018)

Willkommen in der Welt von VA.
Beim Ufo hat mein MSI auch Overshoot in hellen Bereichen, im Spiel habe ich davon aber noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## DerLee (28. September 2018)

Den AGON AG352UCG6 behälst jetzt?
Bis zu 1K€ bin ich auch bereit auszugeben für ein neuen TFT.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (28. September 2018)

Nach stundenlangen Tests mit dem Eizo Tool, Lagom und etwaigen UFO Tests ist der Dell  heute zurück gegangen. 

Der schwache Kontrast und der IPS glow waren für mich schon Grund genug. Beim direkten Vergleich sind mir noch andere Aspekte aufgefallen. Der Dell hat eine Art horizontales Raster welches auf Fotos nicht gut erkennbar ist. Hat der Agon nicht.

Zudem ist die Homogenität des Dell etwas schlechter, wenn man beide direkt nebeneinander betreibt. Man sieht bei sehr hellen Flächen (Im Test) leichte Helligkeitsschwankungen... vor Allem  beim Color Banding Test. Unterschiede sind marginal aber da. 

Die Farben des Dell sind imo einen Hauch natürlicher. Beide aber in der Hinsicht top.

Ich behalte den Agon und versuche die kommenden 2 Wochen zu gucken ob ich irgendwelches Motion Blur außerhalb der Tests sehe.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (1. Oktober 2018)

Nach ein paar Tagen muss ich sagen, dass mir Ghosting / Motion Blur in Games nicht auffallen. Wenn ich explizit auf Details wie Kanten sehe, erkenne ich den Effekt, aber für mich subjektiv ist er sehr gering. Vielleicht sind meine Augen dafür zu langsam.

Was mir jedoch auffällt, ist der abnehmende Kontrast an den Bildschirmrändern. Anscheinend typisch für VA...


----------



## Elsiger (13. Oktober 2018)

Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich mich hier mal kurz einschalten. Ich habe auch den Dell bestellt. Meiner zeigt genau das selbe Verhalten wie dein Exemplar. Ich habe in den letzten 2 Wochen darauf gehofft, dass ich mich an das Backlightbleeding gewöhne. Aber sobald ein dunkles Bild kommt, fällt es mir wieder sehr störend auf. 
Bist du immer noch zufrieden mit dem AOC? Ich überlege mir das Ding auch zu bestellen und hoffe alternate nimmt den Dell zurück, da ich dann einen Tag drüber wäre (15 Tage).

Gruß elsiger


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. Oktober 2018)

Hallo Elsiger,

ja, ich bin mit dem AG352UCG6 zufrieden! Ich gebe ihm 9 von 10 Punkten, wohingegen der Dell maximal 7 von 10 hatte (auf meiner sehr persönlichen Skala).
Der 1 fehlende Punkt ist tatsächlich nur der Tatsache geschuldet, dass er wie viele VA Screens an den Rändern eine etwas geringere Farbsättigung zeigt. Das "Problem" ist aber meckern auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und zu 90% Kopfsache. Ich merke es nach 1 Woche gar nicht mehr. Nach intensiven Recherchen bin ich zum Schluss gekommen, dass es keine besseren G-Sync-Screens für mich gibt.... nur als Freesync gäbe es noch ein paar interessante Modelle von Samsung. NVidia ist für mich aber in Stein gemeißelt.

Die theoretische VA-Pixelträgheit ist für mich in der Tat rein theoretisch. Sehe ich in Spielen einfach nicht, auch wenn ich es versuche. 

Also an Deiner Stelle würde ich versuchen den Dell zu retournieren und Dein Glück bei AOC versuchen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Oktober 2018)

Das ganze ist doch perfekt. Störend ist nur das ganze Blinki Blink um den Monitor herum.


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (16. Oktober 2018)

Blinki Blink? Wenn damit die LEDs gemeint sind, diese lassen sich deaktivieren


----------

